# Difference between male & female Severum .. !



## fishyguynice

*How to understand the difference between male and female severum? *


----------



## Nighthawk

Males usually have longer and pointed dorsal and anal fins. Males usually grow faster and larger than females. Females are usually paler in color and don't have the squiggle marks on their faces. These differences usually don't show up until they start to mature.

I hope that helps.


----------



## fishyguynice

Nighthawk said:


> Males usually have longer and pointed dorsal and anal fins. Males usually grow faster and larger than females. Females are usually paler in color and don't have the squiggle marks on their faces. These differences usually don't show up until they start to mature.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thank you, I have gold severums with red marks on their faces, and would appreciate to receive graphical support for what you explained.. is that possible ?


----------



## GBSTEVE

Any help?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 93#1141593


----------



## Nighthawk

Here's another link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h_severus.php


----------



## Nighthawk

Here's a thread with lots of severum pictures: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=117075


----------



## mick74

all of those sev,s r great hope mine get big soon   :fish:


----------



## HiImSean

the marks on the face are the easiest way to sex them.
my male








my female(she doesn't like to be photographed)


----------



## Sarah aghaei

Nighthawk said:


> Males usually have longer and pointed dorsal and anal fins. Males usually grow faster and larger than females. Females are usually paler in color and don't have the squiggle marks on their faces. These differences usually don't show up until they start to mature.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> My golden severums don't have any mars on their face but the biggest one has notable large and pointed dorsal and anal fins. I'm not sure about it's sex.


----------

